# Gloria ad Imperium! Roman Space Marines



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Please excuse my limited knowledge of Latin... :laugh:

Anyway, a while ago I made a thread documenting the beginnings of my first few projects for my Roman marine army. It went on for a while, so I've decided to bunch everything here instead. Eventually, I plan on creating a nice big space marine legion (lots of greenstuff, bleh!), but due to exams and such I haven't had the opportunity to do much yet.

So, here are a few old pictures of I had done months ago:

The commander (and his chariot):



















And the ever-popular Ballista-Vindicator (I call it the Ballistacator for short ):



















Oh boy did that ever get mixed reviews... lol

And a few unmade tactical marines.










This last weekend I found myself with a lot of spare time, so I got to painting! The Ballistacator and commander are now done. I just sort of made up the colour scheme as I went along (as I tend to do), so at first I wasn't too sure of it. I like it now though, I guess it gets better with age.

The commander:




























The Ballistacator:




























Oh wow, that's a lot of pictures! Anyway, that's what's done so far. My exams end next week, so I hope to have a good couple squads of tactical marines done by the beginning of January.

Thanks for looking, and C&C are always appreciated! k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats pretty fucking awesome!  Great work man!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to admit, when i first saw your Roman Marines (In another thread), i couldn't see the greenstuffing good enough, but now i see it's pretty good. What about using the studded tabard from the Commander kit on the commander?

+rep!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Especially the ballista!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, I'll be following this thread with intrest .


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

TBH when I saw the minis without paint I thought the GS looked like shit. But the paint makes it look phenominal! I especially love the Ballisticator!

I do have to admit the chariot seems a little plain. I mean, AFAIK there's no engine....:shok:

Awesome as a whole, +rep!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's a fantastic paint job. The chariot is very cool, and I can see the ballistacator being copied more than once. Well done.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the paint job on both models. Will you be using the commander as a biker unit? +rep for some awesome Romans


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!

So, to answer a few questions...

I did try to use that tabard that comes with the commander kit, but it didn't fit too well with the BA chest plate I gave him (after all, he needs abs!), so I just abandoned the idea and made a couple smaller ones on his sides with greenstuff. Then I did the same with the tactical marines, so it all works out.

No engine on the chariot? Well, that may be. I guess it runs on the same magic my Helblaster Volleygun Leman Russ Executioner runs on. 
I will count it as a bike though. Originally, I planned on making a whole command squad on chariots with storm shields and power weapons/fists. It would have been fun and fluffy to use, but at over 500 points... I think I'll make that a project for after I've completed a 1500 point army!

Thanks for the feedback on the paintjob too. I guess my painting instincts paid off, lol.

With any luck, I'll be working on my tactical squads by next week sometime. :victory:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The commander looks great. The green stuff is cool. I looked at it though and something was bothering me and eventually I worked out what it was. I think his eyes need colouring. He looks a bit flat to me.

The chariot needs some kind of evident propulsion. It looks weird on it's own.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This is so ridiculus, that it is awesome 

Good job!


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

A Space marine Maximus, 'husband of a murdered wife, father of a murdered son' would look really cool.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

can i suggest mechanical horses pulling the chariot, anyway the look great! hae some rep!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Good stuff with this! I was well sus, but you've pulled it off nicely 

Have a dose of repatitis!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Epic


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah yes, good ol' Roman Marines...

I should probably apologize for the huge delay in this project. University and work have kept me busy, so these guys haven't really been my top priority. But I haven't forgotten about them! I really do plan on making this army, honest!

Besides, did I specifically say that I'd have those squads done by January *2011*? lol nope!


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 24, 2011)

These might help you out, might not - awesomesauce to the tank by the way 

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/maxmini-conversion-parts-black-lotus-helmets-x10-p-7943

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/scibor-conversion-parts-roman-legionary-body-p-8024

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/scibor-conversion-parts-roman-legionary-body-p-8025

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/scibor-conversion-parts-roman-legionary-body-p-8026

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/scibor-conversion-parts-roman-legionary-body-p-8027

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/product_info.php/scibor-conversion-parts-roman-legionary-set-p-8028


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

These models are pretty cool looking. The paint is nice but a bit plain. I can not wait to see this finished.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ahahah this is mad! :laugh: The Whirlwind is amazing!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh wow, has it really been 2 years since I started this? Ah, the memories...

To be honest, I don't really know what's going on with this army. true, I would really like to work on it, but for now I just don't have the time. Or the patience to modify every model in a primarily infantry-based army. Big cool models like tanks (or in my case, titans) are one thing to work on a bit at a time, but an entire army like this requires time I just don't have now. For now, what little I have just sits on my shelf next to a smattering of Tau Battlesuits looking pretty...

But mark my words: one day I will work on this army again! It may not be today, or tomorrow, but one day!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry for the necrothreading but I hope to enjoy, one day, the view of some more romanmarines madness!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord_Murdock said:


> But mark my words: one day I will work on this army again! It may not be today, or tomorrow, but one day!


I tell myself that every day..... :laugh:


----------

